
A Silent Epidemic of Cancer Is Spreading Among Men - freedomben
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/silent-epidemic-cancer-spreading-among-men-n811466
======
DrScump
“The highest viral loads tend to be in the cervix,” Sturgis said. “Men
performing oral sex on women probably tend to get exposed to the highest
amount of virus.”

Is Sturgis unaware of where the cervix is located?

------
rangibaby
@coderdude

Your account is shadow banned

------
0xbear
Nice ad for Gardasil

~~~
DrScump
... and not even a well-researched one. The second-generation Gardasil
protected against _four_ strains and has been out for years.

Even so, there are _still_ remaining carcinogenic HPV strains that are not
addressed by vaccine.

~~~
0xbear
Yup. My son is vaccinated with it. That said, I view it as non-mandatory, much
like the flu shot. The overall risk of HPV complications is pretty darn low in
men.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm unsure why an inexpensive vaccine that can prevent a sexually transmitted
virus that eventually causes cancer would be viewed as non-mandatory.

~~~
freedomben
When you say "mandatory" do you mean,

1\. "think of it as a vaccine you should definitely get"

or

2\. "the government should force you to allow this to be injected into your
body whether you want it or not"

or something else? I agree with you on the former, not sure I do on the
latter.

~~~
toomuchtodo
To my knowledge, both Australia and the US have compulsory vaccination
requirements for schooling (both countries) and receiving government benefits
(Australia). I fully support compulsory vaccinations (see: Hepatitis A,
Measles, Mumps, Etc).

[http://www.vaccineswork.org/vaccine-preventable-disease-
outb...](http://www.vaccineswork.org/vaccine-preventable-disease-outbreaks/)

